# Critique my FF lamancha



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

This is Coffee. She freshened on February 10. I am quite excited about her. She has such wonderful teats (I think so anyway). I don't have small hands but all my fingers fit on her teats to milk (My family is tired of hearing this lol). Coffee has been giving me a pint shy of 1 gallon but yesterday she gave me 1 gallon! In the picture her udder is full of 1/2 gallon. What do you think of her?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I love her color! I don't know much (anything?) about dairy conformation but I do think she has a nice look overall.

I don't mean to be rude at all - but that kink/flop in her tail tells us she may need some more selenium! I've got one in my herd who seems to required more than others, she has been getting monthly selenium/vit E gel and slowly improving.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Later...I will


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

She looks just like my La Mancha Athena who will be a FF in May!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

SalteyLove said:


> - but that kink/flop in her tail tells us she may need some more selenium!


Coffee is getting extra selenium up to and after kidding. Thank you for your concern. She also only got that kink after her tail got stuck to some wood (birthing gunk) and pulled some hair off. Poor girl I think her tail is sore.

nigies4ever -- I like your doe. It is hard to see how alike they look when yours is so clean and Coffee is so scruffy  Does she have wattles? I wish I had one with wattles, variety and I kind of like them. I will watch for her kid/s come May. Coffee only had a single white doeling, which we are keeping


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Yep, she has wattles...that picture was from last year, so my girl is actually scruffy right now. When she's scruffy she has a color a lot closer to Coffee's, so I guess that's why I thought they looked alike.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Cons
Tad chubby in the neck.
Lacks brisket
Higher fuller rear udder
Stronger pasterns
Steepish rump
Maybe a little posty
Tad short in the rump but not too bad

Pros
Long neck
Good fore udder
Strong medial
Good length of body
Fair depth of heart girth
Fair depth of barrel
sharp withers 
uphill
good length to body
Nice straight front legs
Not hocky
Strong topline
Level topline
Strong chine



Ok, NOT complete will edit later


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

Whoa, those teats belong to a FF???? !!!!

Wow.
Ok she is going to be very easy to milk. The teats will only get larger in time. Hopefully they will keep their shape and definition.

She tucks that 1/2 gallon away nicely. I'd love to see what she will look like in a couple of years with a full udder.

After a couple of more kiddings, keep an eye out for newborn kids maybe having trouble finding or latching on the large teats. They may get a lot bigger. We had a cow who in her old age grew teats so big the calves could not suck. The teat was nearly the size of the calf's head, and needed two hands to milk. That is an extreme case, but its not unusual for kids to have a bit of trouble with very large teats.


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

SalteyLove said:


> That kink/flop in her tail tells us she may need some more selenium!


Thats very interesting I never knew that. Here I just thought some goats have kinks in their tail and some don't, just an inherited feature like colour.

Is any downward kink a sign of selenium deficiency? Or are there 'normal' kinks as well? (All my Saanen or Saanen crosses have kinks!)


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

margaret said:


> Cons
> Tad chubby in the neck.
> Lacks brisket
> Higher fuller rear udder


Thank you for critiquing Coffee. I was wondering if you could explain 'Higher fuller rear udder'. Is she to flat on the rear udder? Or higher attachment on the rear?


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Barnes19 said:


> Whoa, those teats belong to a FF???? !!!!
> 
> Wow.
> Ok she is going to be very easy to milk. The teats will only get larger in time. Hopefully they will keep their shape and definition.
> ...


Thank you for your amazement  I am really excited about her and can't wait to see how she gets better. My other FF have quite tiny teats so Coffee helps make up for it.



Barnes19 said:


> After a couple of more kiddings, keep an eye out for newborn kids maybe having trouble finding or latching on the large teats.......but its not unusual for kids to have a bit of trouble with very large teats.


Sadly she rejected her baby this year so didn't have to worry about that but will keep an eye out in the future. I plan to milk her through this year.


----------

